
Pdfpc – PDF Presenter Console - X4
http://davvil.github.io/pdfpc/
======
imurray
This PDF presenting package seems neat. I sometimes print a contact sheet of
slides to help me see where I'm going, but having the next slide on screen
would be nice.

At the moment I use "impressive" [1], which has proved rock solid over the
last ~6 years. I can hit tab and see thumbnails of all my slides, and jump to
them with one click. I also have a wrapper that lets me go to slide by number:
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/imurray2/code/impressive/](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/imurray2/code/impressive/)
— These features are good for long seminars and tutorial lectures, where what
I deliver is flexible and I have numbered bonus slides anticipating questions.

It seems that PDF-PC has added an overview mode and custom keybindings since
the last time I looked at it. Ah, as a fork of the original
[https://github.com/jakobwesthoff/Pdf-Presenter-
Console](https://github.com/jakobwesthoff/Pdf-Presenter-Console) — Now I
should try it out again.

[1] [http://impressive.sourceforge.net/](http://impressive.sourceforge.net/)
cross-platform python script. Debian/Ubuntu package available. Apparently
works on Windows and Mac.

~~~
eli
As an aside, the "presenter" view of Powerpoint shows you the next slide, your
notes, a timer. It can show you how long you've been on a slide vs how long
you were on it in a previous run-through.

I'm not exactly a die hard PowerPoint fan, but they've got the "presenting a
deck of slides" thing pretty nailed down.

------
wosc
See also [https://www.unix-ag.uni-
kl.de/~kldenker/gl_presenter/](https://www.unix-ag.uni-
kl.de/~kldenker/gl_presenter/)

------
robinhoodexe
Any plans for OS X support? I'd love to use this with Beamer.

~~~
chriseidhof
Shameless plug: I make Deckset:
[http://www.decksetapp.com](http://www.decksetapp.com)

We've seen a lot of people convert from Beamer to Deckset. With our app, you
write Markdown and we generate a presentation for you. Including presentation
mode and speaker notes.

~~~
robinhoodexe
I've looked at Deckset and Markdown, but I really like LaTeX, especially when
typesetting equations and using TikZ to make figures.

